# AMD's new series of processors



## Cilus (Dec 7, 2010)

3 new processors have been launched by AMD. They are    
1.  Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition - 3.7 GHz Turbo Core / 3.3 GHz base (265 USD)
2. Phenom II X2 565 Black Edition - 3.4 GHz (115 USD)
3. Athlon II X3 455 processor - 3.3 GHz (87 USD)

Among them, as usual the most interesting is  the hexa core monster X6 1100T. Check out the review in guru3d. You surely will get some surprise after seeing it performance. In all the test it is just after Core i7 975, and beating all the other i7s (except memory read/write).


----------



## vickybat (Dec 7, 2010)

I think the performance is close to 950 which was not there in the test except for the memory benchmarks you mentioned. But it offers tremendous vfm and also is a be edition.

Guess if priced at 14k, it will be highly recommendable.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 7, 2010)

I think they have revised their Turbo Core technology and somehow increased the memory bandwidth.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

1090T - $235. Converted is 11750 @ Rs 50/$.
Thats kinda close to the real price of 1090T in India.

So 1100T is $265 - Rs13250.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 7, 2010)

^^ nice comeback by AMD. i feel this is the demo, full version next yr. i know Intel will throw its entire army at AMD but if AMD able beat Intel, there won't be a more shameful moment for them in History. getting beaten by a competitor that just got around 15% marketshare to ~85% by Intel.


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 7, 2010)

err guys there is nothing new in these chips...just a speed bump over the 1090T...I would get a 1055T for Rs8k over this any day....

There was never a huge/noticeable difference in gaming against the i7,only when you get a multi gpu setup will you see the advantage of the i7, else you will almost always get a gpu bottleneck,right?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> err guys there is nothing new in these chips...just a speed bump over the 1090T...I would get a 1055T for Rs8k over this any day....
> 
> There was never a huge/noticeable difference in gaming against the i7,only when you get a multi gpu setup will you see the advantage of the i7, else you will almost always get a gpu bottleneck,right?



1) Did you read the review.

2) Yep you are right.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 7, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> err guys there is nothing new in these chips...just a speed bump over the 1090T...I would get a 1055T for Rs8k over this any day....



yes,,,,,, but originally 1055T was selling for 11k. the price came down cause of these new chips only. but 1 thing i noticed was the power consumption. 1100T consumes less power than 1090T. way less at IDLE & maybe less at load too, didn't payed much attention there.

also the 1100T made the rest of the hexa cores cheaper & pushed them into budget territory.


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 7, 2010)

nah dude, the prices came down around a month back...before that it was 9.5k..



Ishu Gupta said:


> 1) Did you read the review.
> 
> 2) Yep you are right.




please quote the lines, yes, i did read the review here and at many other sites as well. Did not see anyone telling that there is any change in architecture.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 7, 2010)

Guys, architecture change is a completely different thing and it does not occur so often. But their are other small on-die or on-chip changes which can improve performance and AMD is putting it. Example is better TDP, which means the processor will run cooler and consumes less electricity and hence good have good OC potential. Similarly for adjusting the Turbo Core with a more optimized logic does not need any architecture change. I think AMD has improved it also.
There are lot of other ways like increasing L2/L3 cache size etc.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

Yep. A change of architecture is like Phenom to Bulldozer.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 7, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> nah dude, the prices came down around a month back...before that it was 9.5k..



made way for their elder brother i think.



rajan1311 said:


> please quote the lines, yes, i did read the review here and at many other sites as well. Did not see anyone telling that there is any change in architecture.



me2. read AT but nothing as told. maybe i missed.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> please quote the lines, yes, i did read the review here and at many other sites as well. Did not see anyone telling that there is any change in architecture.



What I was saying was that yes you are right that CPU differences don't matter much at higher res and eye candy as shown by the review. Hence the "Did you read the review".

Nothing personal


----------



## vickybat (Dec 7, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ nice comeback by AMD. i feel this is the demo, full version next yr. i know Intel will throw its entire army at AMD but if AMD able beat Intel, there won't be a more shameful moment for them in History. getting beaten by a competitor that just got around 15% marketshare to ~85% by Intel.




That will be a historic moment but can also end up in dreams.Amd is targetting value customers in its fusion apu's but how well it can do computation tasks has to be seen. In graphical scenarios the bulldozer may beat the sandybridge proccy's but in pure processsing prowess it has to be seen who comes on top.

Sandybridge launches next month and from initial previews, it appears they will be very powerful than lynnfield. Only time will tell , so until then just wait and watch.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 7, 2010)

^^ i guess it'll be semi-historic-dream. AMD beat Intel in entry level processors. tie in midrange. Intel steal limelight with WORLD's FASTEST PROCESSOR.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

^
Which costs 50k


----------



## Piyush (Dec 7, 2010)

^ya
intel always comes up with these things to turn things around
plus they advertise too much...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

Most of the Intels share in the market comes from bad rumours about AMD.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 7, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Most of the Intels share in the market comes from bad rumours about AMD.



exactly
people ask me:
"why did u go for AMD , it has heating issues....they cant run properly for even 2 years..."  and crap like that


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 7, 2010)

^ More like deals with OEMs like Dell, Apple, HP, etc.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah OEMs too.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 7, 2010)

I've read the architecture preview of Bulldozer architecture and it at the same time looks promising compared to the current gen Nehalem architecture but also not so promising regarding the facts that two processing core block will share the same FPU. It looks like their main concern is to create a Processor block with very low power consumption rather than sheer performance. All their preview releases are also displayed exceptionally good Power handling, in fact their current generation 45 nm 6 cores show exceptional good TDP.
I have doubt whether their processors can beat Sandy bridge if Intel has done some thing that truly excels over Nehalem architecture.


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 8, 2010)

Cilus said:


> I've read the architecture preview of Bulldozer architecture and it at the same time looks promising compared to the current gen Nehalem architecture but also not so promising regarding the facts that two processing core block will share the same FPU. It looks like their main concern is to create a Processor block with very low power consumption rather than sheer performance. All their preview releases are also displayed exceptionally good Power handling, in fact their current generation 45 nm 6 cores show exceptional good TDP.
> I have doubt whether their processors can beat Sandy bridge if Intel has done some thing that truly excels over Nehalem architecture.



agreed, the newer architecture looks good,at least what all i understood, got me a bit excited 

The only thing that really suxs - launch date - Q2 2011, LGA 2011 chips will be out by then,god knows what a processor will do with so many pins


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ i guess it'll be semi-historic-dream. AMD beat Intel in entry level processors. tie in midrange. Intel steal limelight with WORLD's FASTEST PROCESSOR.




The i3's are selling rapidly so amd didn't exactly beat intel in entry level scenario.Same is for the mobile segment. In midrange you have the i5 7 series but 6 series is utter flop.

And in top segment the gulftowns are scorchers but do cost more cause there is no competition. I would be delighted( heck all consumers will) if amd target that and does it successfully which it hasn't done so far. Thats a territory untouched by the competition. So the i7's are still at the top of the food chain whereas thubans give better vfm. Expect bulldozer to spice things of with its advanced threading capabilities and shared FP scheduler, but it has one tough opponent to beat namely *SANDYBRIDGE*.

@ Ishu gupta

Yes unfortunately Amd doesn't sell well is due to bad rumors. Even in my city people rarely buy amd as the dealer doesn,t encourage them. Same in the laptop segment but expect things to change in the upcoming zacate and ontario platforms.

AMD should market products properly like intel if it want to sway buyers from the opposition's camp.


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2010)

vickybat said:


> *In graphical scenarios* the bulldozer may beat the sandybridge proccy's but in pure processsing prowess it has to be seen who comes on top.


afaik, *Bulldozer is NOT fusion.* Bulldozer is a processor and for the first time AMD has made full architectural changes since Athlon 64 aka K8 in 2003. Till now AMD was just making evolutionary changes in that K8 architecture and surviving the fight. This time they are developing a processor completely from scratch. It is just like Intel when they moved from Pentium to Core.

AMD Fusion products (AMD is calling them APUs) as of now are Brazos (Ontario 9W TDP and Zacate 18W TDP) and Llano. Bobcat (CPU of the APU) is for netbooks/low-end notebooks and Zacate has actually raped Intel Atom in benchmarks.

Bulldozer based Fusion products will be out in 2012.

*www.anandtech.com/show/3933/amds-zacate-apu-performance-update
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-fusion-brazos-performance,2790-4.html
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-fusion-brazos-performance,2790-5.html

Imagine...netbooks can game too now.  Major win imho.



Cilus said:


> but also not so promising regarding the facts that two processing core block will share the same FPU.


Actually, sharing FPU is the thing which is promising. The two processing core blocks are a single module (bhai-bhai). It is their answer to Intel's hyper-threading and it will be much faster (imo ) but with more die space.

It will be like this...a Bulldozer processor which has "4 Bulldozer cores" will be treated by the OS as 8 cores.

*static.techspot.com/fileshost/newspics3/2010/amd-bulldozer-design.jpg
In Bulldozer you can see both the threads are getting their own integer scheduler compared to hyper-threading in which they are sharing.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2010)

@ ICO

oH OK I get that. So initial batches won't get the apu. Then it will be one on one mano e mano battle between bulldozer and sandybridge to prove whose the leader in pure computation.

Fusion is a part of bulldozer right?

And low end brazos parts have on die graphics which amd calls apu( accelerated processing unit) right?


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2010)

vickybat said:


> Fusion is a part of bulldozer right?


At the moment, they are different products. Bulldozer is just a processor and Fusion is APU as AMD calls it.



vickybat said:


> And low end brazos parts have on die graphics which amd calls apu( accelerated processing unit) right?


Correct.


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 8, 2010)

the early samples of the zacate have been reviewed, they perform well, the the processor is about 50% faster than the amd neo and in graphics,it matched the ion 2 platform and it seems that it will be much better as those were real early drivers. Hope they come out in Q1 next year...


----------



## Cilus (Dec 9, 2010)

> Actually, sharing FPU is the thing which is promising. The two processing core blocks are a single module (bhai-bhai). It is their answer to Intel's hyper-threading and it will be much faster (imo ) but with more die space.


Well Intel does not tell a hyper threaded core as dual core. It is single core with a thread register to hold two threads. AMD's counter attack would have ben much more interesting if they call their two shared processing cores as one core and a dual core has 2 of these modules.


----------



## ico (Dec 9, 2010)

^^ all we can do is wait and see.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 9, 2010)

@Cilus, yes. Intel HT is a virtual thing, kind of. AMD made it real. but how well will it scale in single threaded apps? cause you getting kind of more cores ultimately.

@Ico, Bulldozer is an architecture or its a processor (like Phenom II, Athlon II)? Fusion is will unite GPU + CPU producing APU. 

also can anyone clarify which processors of the upcoming Bulldozer family as well as Fusion will be made in 40nm & which in 32nm? the latter Fusion II will be made in 32nm (Krishna, Trinity, Wichita and Komodo.......). but what about the current fusion as well as bulldozer parts?


----------

